# Bolton



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what does everyone think of Bolton going to the UN? From testimony of people that work for him it sounds like he stifles ingenuity, is an arrogant jerk, and a terrible supervisor. I don't have much to say good about the guy, and some republicans care little for him also. Now for the big HOWEVEVER: The UN and many of it's officials fit that description also. Maybe we should fight fire with fire and send the scoundrel to do battle with fellow scoundrels that have self serving, and malicious plans for the United States. I don't expect many of you to like this guy, but should we send him to the UN.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Wait, you are going to assume that most people in the UN are jerks so you propose to send someone who is also a jerk for the simple reason of pissing everyone else off? Yes we will get much done with that plan. Do you reason these things out?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not to irritate them, but to not back down like a pansy when they try to push him into decisions that are not in the best interest of the United States. It's like those countries that it is legal to stage dog fights, I doubt if anyone would put money on the toy poodle that liberals would like.

Keep in mind that anyone who is pro American will not get along well with these back stabbers. If that is what you call ticking them off then so be it.
Regan didn't kiss the commies into submission.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Not to irritate them, but to not back down like a pansy when they try to push him into decisions that are not in the best interest of the United States. It's like those countries that it is legal to stage dog fights, I doubt if anyone would put money on the toy poodle that liberals would like.
> 
> Keep in mind that anyone who is pro American will not get along well with these back stabbers. If that is what you call ticking them off then so be it.
> Regan didn't kiss the commies into submission.


Isin't it possible to have someone with conviction who isin't an *******? This guy is one of the biggest jerks around, everyone who has worked with him has said the same, I don't think there is anyone who actually knows him who doesn't have bad blood with him.

Back stabbers? Because they wouldn't agree to a war that half our own country didn't agree with? What a crock that is.

As to Reagan, he didn't do anything to push the communists into recession, he just got the glory for it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> From testimony of people that work for him it sounds like he stifles ingenuity, is an arrogant jerk, and a terrible supervisor.


In all honesty it is testimony from a hand few that didn't like his treatment of them because he questioned their reports and authenticity of their reports. Seems he even refused to accept some that he thought were simply bull. What a concept, questioning the reports authenticity .............. to bad a few more people in intelligence didn't do that before 9/11. He just might be the breath of fresh air we need in the UN.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He's undoughtedly the perfect man to flush the toilet of corruption at the UN. Had to laugh, was listening to one of the talking heads on the radio today and he was talking about the supposedly rude things Bolton has said to employees. He later went on to tell how Teddy Kennedy once flew off the handle at some staffers because they hadn't completed a task he asked of them. His reply was"you bastards get it done now".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gohon, I tried to keep an open mind about this guy, but I have to date not heard any good news about his personality. I understand your point about questioning reports. I should know better than fall for the way it is presented by the media. It was as if he questioned anything that did not agree with him. Maybe he bruised the ego of some underling. I will have to admit those things work both ways.

I too think he would be good in the UN, even if he is not the nicest guy. You're a level headed guy, and that makes me think I should back off on my personal judgment of this guy. I will watch for more news, and try get better informed before I dump on him again. Maybe Fox will have something on him tonight.. Thanks for the opinion.

This is an instance where I would be more than happy to be wrong.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bolton might be a good representative for us. Having people like you at the UN is not necessarily a requirement. Having people listen, and believe what you are saying, is. My first choice would still be to withdraw from the UN altogether. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh I agree with you Plainsman, that we really don't know a whole lot about this guy. I don't necessarily accept he is the perfect pick just because the Republicans say so and I certainly won't condemn him because the Democrats want to make political hay with him. What I do watch closely though is someone this particular President picks for a appointment. Bush is dumb like a fox, kind of a modern day Colombo if you will. Every time he puts someone up for a appointment there is always a underlying agenda we never know about until it is sprung on us. In a way it is kind of exciting to try and second guess what President Bush is really up to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I liked the guy until watching a report that I thought was unbiased, or close to unbiased this afternoon. I get really ticked at myself when I get suckered. I think I will watch as much as I can and keep my mouth shut for about a week. Maybe by then I will have a better idea.

Burl1, I think the UN is worse than worthless. The only good thing about it is a way to keep contact with other countries and ensure dialog. Perhaps in today's world and communications technology the UN has completely lost relevance. One thing I am sure of is they are not our friends.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm iffy on this guy.. i don't like the un and they don't like us, and i believe we should have a strong willed guy that will stick up for us and won't be shoved around, but i do question his character. sounds like he treats people like sht and i don't know if we need someone like that... democrats are not the only ones that have doubts about this guy, it took a ton of convincing for a couple of the republican senators to cast up votes for him on the foreign relations committe. They sent him to the full senate with a "no reccomendation" on a 10-8 vote. we'll see what happens i guess


----------

